# Kitchenaid Espresso - Steam/water function problem?



## KJRann (Feb 4, 2021)

I have just recently purchased a brand new KitchenAid Espresso and tried it for the first time - I followed the instructions to rinse and fill the boilers before use and subsequently successfully dispensed coffee. However the steam/hot water function does not seem to function properly despite me following the seemingly simple instructions? Whilst following the instructions to fill the frothing boiler at first set up, it dispensed hot water as expected. however when I try to steam/froth milk it takes forever to warm the milk and doesn't really froth. When I try to dispense hot water, nothing comes out?

I've looked at the trouble shooting section of the manual and all seems to be in order ie guage is at operating temperate; steam dial is fully open; frothing nozzle is clean and water reservoir is full but how do I know if the frothing boiler is filled? The manual is a little scant and have been unsuccessful looking online.

Any hints, tips, suggestions gratefully received?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

When you open the the steam valve are there copious amounts of steam coming from the nozzle?


----------



## KJRann (Feb 4, 2021)

There is steam but doesn't seem very vigorous?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

You may possibly have emptied the steam boiler by not keeping it topped up, the contents will evaporate unless it it refilled. You say that there was hot water then none. Are you keeping the boiler topped up by opening the steam valve then pressing and keeping pressed in the hot water dispense button until water comes out of the steam wand? The boiler fill solenoid does not open unless the steam valve is at least partially open.

There is also the possibility that they have fitted a brew thermostat instead of a steam thermostat on the steam boiler, but even then you would still be able to dispense water through the wand.

I have been working on a KitchenAid over the last week and there is lots of steaming power.


----------



## KJRann (Feb 4, 2021)

Thank you so much for your reply! I will try this when I get home. Is this what's known as manually refilling the boiler (which I've seen referred to on other internet pages)? The manual doesn't seem to tell me to do this?! Will let you know how I get on - much appreciated!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

KJRann said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I will try this when I get home. Is this what's known as manually refilling the boiler (which I've seen referred to on other internet pages)? The manual doesn't seem to tell me to do this?! Will let you know how I get on - much appreciated!


 Yes it is, and if it's not doing that itself (not all machines do this) , you should do so manually after every steaming.


----------



## KJRann (Feb 4, 2021)

Thank you for your replies - have had a play this morning and refilled the frothing boiler by drawing off half a cup of water, as per instructions in the KithchenAid manual (presume this is correct process for manually refilling boiler)?

The steam gauge dial is well within 'ready' range but when I open the steam dial to froth milk, the volume of steam coming out in underwhelming even with steam dial fully open and takes an age for milk to come up to 60oC and even then, no froth, just hot milk. I only seem to get vigorous amounts of steam if I also press the hot water function to draw hot water for tea and eventually hot water comes out and the steam subsides after a few seconds.

Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or I have a faulty machine?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

It does sound like it's faulty. Can you compare the temperatures of the water coming out of the wand (135 degrees or so thermostat) and the brew boiler (105 degrees thermostat)? The water from the wand should be a lot hotter. Perhaps a wrong or faulty steam thermostat? As stated earlier, the steam from the wand on my KitchenAid (now on ebay) is very vigorous. The gauges are not very accurate and shouldn't be relied on.


----------



## KJRann (Feb 4, 2021)

Norvin said:


> It does sound like it's faulty. Can you compare the temperatures of the water coming out of the wand (135 degrees or so thermostat) and the brew boiler (105 degrees thermostat)? The water from the wand should be a lot hotter. Perhaps a wrong or faulty steam thermostat? As stated earlier, the steam from the wand on my KitchenAid (now on ebay) is very vigorous. The gauges are not very accurate and shouldn't be relied on.


 Thank you for your reply - never knew a coffee machine would be so complicated!!! I will test temperatures for both shortly and report back. Am I following the correct process of manually refilling frothing boiler by drawing off half a cup of water from the steam wand? Seems odd that I get quite a lot of vigorus steam for a short time before drawing off water but no steam when I'm using the dial.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I can't see that you need to draw half a cup of water every time, that may be just to flush it when commissioning it for the first time. You just need to run it until water comes out to ensure that the steam boiler has water in it, it does not fill automatically as in larger machines. If it is allowed to run dry it will not produce steam and may well eventually cook the boiler gasket. Best guess is that it is a thermostat issue, with a brew thermostat in place you will get a little steam for a short while as the temperature is 105c therefore above boiling temp. I can't really suggest anything else without pulling it apart and testing components, but you shouldn't need to do that in a new machine.


----------



## KJRann (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi Norvin - thanks again for your reply. I have tested the water temperature in both boilers and both seem to be operating as they should. You are right that I shouldn't need to draw off half a cup of water each time but I wasn't sure how I needed to refill the steam boiler as the instructions do not tell you.

I have since tested the machine again and did as you suggested - i.e pressed the hot water button with steam dial open just until water came out and then closed steam dial. I then turned the steam dial on again to steam/froth milk but the pressure still seems quite low and just warms the milk with a few bubbles, rather than create a nice froth as I would expect it to. How long would you say it takes your machine to froth the milk?

Not sure if it is a thermostat issue, as whilst testing further with the steam dial open, I pressed the hot water button which pushed high pressure steam through the nozzle (before the water came out). This would indicate to me that there is steam there but it is not coming out when it should i.e when the steam dial is open on its' own only??? I presume the steam I'm getting when pressing the water button with the steam dial open is the result of the water refilling the boiler, forcing the rest of the steam out?

The water pump seems to be working, as we get hot water through after the initial vigorous steam has subsided. There just seems to be an issue with getting a decent steam pressure through without the need to press the water button to push the steam out?

Hope this makes some sort of sense? The instructions seem quite straightforward so I am flummoxed that I can't get it to work!

Any more thoughts before I attempt to contact KitchenAid?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Assuming that the temperature is about 135c, the only thing I can think of is a partial blockage in the system. The pressure inside the boiler at 135 to 145c is about 2 to 3 bar (30 to 40 psi) which is more than enough to get a vigorous stream. The pump goes up to about 14 bar, so if you are only getting a good flow with the pump activated it suggests a partial blockage that needs a higher pressure to get past.

My next action would be to strip it and ensure there is no blockage but you really shouldn't need to do that with a new machine.

My machine is packed away now, it was listed on eBay this morning so I can't do any timings, but when I was testing it there was a fair blast of steam with the valve open.


----------



## KJRann (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks again for your reply - having looked online at some YouTube videos etc, the jet of steam some people are getting from theirs is no-where near what mine is reaching.

Looks like I will need to contact KitchenAid - had hoped the problem was my user error but I have followed the instructions (scant at most!) to the letter and advise from helpful people like yourself and nothing is happening. As you say I'm not keen to start taking it apart given I've only had it a week

I appreciate your replies and suggestions - thank you


----------

